# BARRIER ISLAND'S OCEAN PINES, Duck, OBX~Oceanfront Unit 2BR/2BA 6/6-6/13 $700



## Egret1986 (May 13, 2015)

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/northern-outer-banks-resorts/barrier-islands-ocean-pines/

Units were renovated inside and out this past Winter.

Oceanfront unit A1 - Two Bedroom/Two Bath/Full Kitchen/Sleeps 6

Questions or interest, email timesharevacations@cox.net


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2015)

*Quiet residential location in Duck ~ Oceanfront Building*

Use of Barrier Island Station Duck amenities.

Sleeps 6.


----------



## momeason (May 18, 2015)

Can the twin beds be moved together to make a King bed?
How long does it take to reach  Nags Head and Kitty Hawk?


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2015)

*Close to 200 miles from your area to there.*



momeason said:


> Can the twin beds be moved together to make a King bed?
> How long does it take to reach  Nags Head and Kitty Hawk?




US-64 E 192.34 miles

3 hrs 39 mins  /  3 hrs 40 mins based on current traffic



The link in my opening post has a link, which will show pictures of the twin beds.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 18, 2015)

I took the question to mean how far is Duck from Kitty Hawk and Nags Head.


----------



## Sandy (May 18, 2015)

I read the question the same way. Duck is a few miles north of the main areas of Kitty Hawk and Nags Head. I haven't been there for a while, but I recall that it was a leisurely drive to get from one point to the other. 

Nags head is further south than Kitty Hawk, but both are within a few miles from Duck as I recall.


----------



## momeason (May 19, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I took the question to mean how far is Duck from Kitty Hawk and Nags Head.



That is what i meant.


----------



## momeason (May 19, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> US-64 E 192.34 miles
> 
> 3 hrs 39 mins  /  3 hrs 40 mins based on current traffic
> 
> ...



I saw the pictures of the twin beds. Can they be configured as a King or do they have to remain twins? I think your non response means they cannot easily be moved together.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 19, 2015)

*I thought that I did respond.  I had to go to work and get some subsequent sleep.*



momeason said:


> I saw the pictures of the twin beds. Can they be configured as a King or do they have to remain twins? I think your non response means they cannot easily be moved together.



Non-response.......whoa   I did request emails for questions because I don't get to be on TUG as often as others.  Emails, I get notifications and I can respond to more quickly.  Thus, the request.  

They aren't meant to be put together as a King bed.  I haven't been presented with this question about moving beds together to make a king previously.  So, the question seemed odd to me.  Some folks may move twins together when they travel. 

I'm sure it's doable if you're a furniture mover. :rofl:

Enjoy your Summer wherever your travels my take you.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 20, 2015)

Check with the resort. I've requested to have twin beds converted to a king at a few places. Housekeeping will push the beds together, add a king mattress pad, sheets and bedspread so it's ready upon arrival.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 20, 2015)

*Borth OF Unit rented through Craigslist and MyResortnetwork ~ No longer available*

Love having the LMR board on TUG to post, but always happier when they rent for my listed price on other sites!


----------

